# Thinking of changes



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i thinking of maybe getting rid of my mbu . but i don't know what to do for my 180g setup . any suggestions


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

stingrays and arowana


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

whats your budget like?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

You want a 12"+ FRT? Maybe an aba aba knifefish?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

do it planted with c02 and rainbow fish and chelsea's and filament barbs


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What would you like to see? Hyperactivity, colour, personality/character, breeding, serenity? Budget would play a huge part.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus or tank full of Altums


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus need a bit more care. But well worth it. 
Altums are cool .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

want lots of movement


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ive always wanted to do a African Cichlid tank


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd also have to go with discus, but I'm kinda partial 

How about those salmon-like fish that Charles had a while back? Half a dozen or so of them would be awesome in a tank that was big enough for them.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

This is what I would do. Silver dollars, aro, sting rays, and a few of the nice L class plecos. Discus is an option to but you better be on top of your water changes and feeding it is a change from the normal set up.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want fast moving forget discus.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> If you want fast moving forget discus.


They can haul it if you're chasing them with a net  But you're right - not known as fast moving.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so i thinking of maybe getting rid of my mbu . but i don't know what to do for my 180g setup . any suggestions


How about guppies? It would take a dedicated and skilled fish keeper to selectively breed guppies in a 180.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

How big is your Mbu? Maybe you just need a bigger one or wait until yours grows more! I hand feed mine and it always come to the front of the tank ready to eat when I come!

If you want a good predator the Aba Aba knifefish is the way to go. Mine is more aggressive then my Hoplias Aimara. My Aba tries to bite my hand when I put it in the tank to clean the glass and it is always biting the gravel vac tube when I am cleaning it's tank. I had lots of fish in the last 20 plus years and I would have to say this Aba knife I have is by far the most aggressive fish I have ever had bar none! If you want movement go with stingrays as they never sit still. My Armatus and black arowanas are also a joy as they would grab smelt out of my hand if I let them as they are always looking for something to eat. TOO MANY OPTIONS!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want african cichlids, then I would suggest an all male hap tank. It would suit your tank size well.

PM me if you want to learn more about African Cichlids, I will gladly help you get started on them.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ive always wanted to do a African Cichlid tank


I have a 125 african tank, they are really cool fish! Loads of movement and you always have interesting stuff to look at. Lots of cool behaviors.

Also they are stupidly easy to breed.

One more thing is that they are not the fish killer people make them out to be. There is a huge list of fish you can keep with africans. There are a lot of africans you can keep in a planted tank too. They are the perfect fish!

*edit* I am only talking about haps


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

A tank full of Synodontis Petricola would be interesting but the like it dark.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

would make an outstanding Mbuna tank, I Have a 160 Mbuna and have NEVER regretted it, just get's better and better,incredibly active literally hundreds of variations/species too work with in every color you can imagine so it never get's boring. 

rock wall from one end too the other leave 6" from the front and the back wall and stack rock 1/2-2/3 of the tanks depth and then just start adding color, could easily put a dozen breeding groups of various species. can't get much more colorful or active then that!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed if you want color and action go with an mbuna tank.


----------

